# Rod and Reel advice



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking for some advice on a rod/reel combo to do some fishing in the bay; particularly the area near and around Garcon Pt. bridge and around the ICW side of Gulf Breeze. Most of our fishing is offshore during the summer months and don't know much about this inshore stuff. The smallest gear we have are Penn 704's with 7-7.5' med action rods spooled with 15 - 20 lb. test line. Don't want to spend too much just getting started but want something that will hold up for a fight. I've like the older Penn stuff and have had good luck with some of the Shimano stuff as well, but don't know much about their new gear. I've seen the Penn combos at Wally World with the Captiva series reels, 5000 and 6000 series. Would these be a good start? If not what would you recommend? Again, I'm on a budget but looking for something to catch reds, specs, maybe some founder and sheeps. 

Thanks,


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Doug,

I bought my youngest brother a Captiva combo last year for Christmas. I belive it was the 4000 series. He absolutely loves it.

His only complaint about it is that it sits in the closet too much because he's always working lately. 

Felix


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Felix,

Seems like they have a pretty smooth drag and are reasonably well built. You know how I take care of things, so I fugure I could get a few years out of these depending on how often I get to use it. Just looking for something I can use when we can't get offshore.

Doug


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really like the captivas. I guess they aren't bad for starters, but I'd look around some more. Definately look at the shimanos. I don't know what your price range is, but I love the shimano stradics.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

For a starter reel, the captiva isn't that bad. I'vehad a 4000 for a couple years now and its held up nicely. I dont have any complaints with them. Just dontget penn silverados. If you do want to spend a little more money, shimano would be a good choice.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe the captivas are made in china and don't hold up well in the long run. At least that is what I am told. do however recommend the Shimano Spheros 4000 It is a work horse and you can't kill it. I have had mine for5 years now and have caught a bazillion bonitas for strip bait and it is still tough as nails. It holds up well to salt water use also.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

For the price I like Okuma reels, they have plenty of ball bearings, smooth action. I have fished their inshore and offshore tackle for years with no complaint at all. I use their rods also. I bought a used Okuma from Ebay and got a raw deal it had a bad bearing, so I called Okuma they told me to send it to them and they rebuilt the reel at no cost to me except shipping....I've a supporter since. Shimanos are fine reels but they are proud of them. Okuma best bang for bucks.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I posted a reply earlier, but don't know what happened to it. Anyway, the Stradic are a bit out of my budget right now, but I'll look at the Speros and Okuma's too. I appreciate the info from everyone so far, please keep it coming if you have other thoughts and suggestions.

What abouta rod? Action, length, suggested line? Again, thanks for the advice to everyonethat has responded.IfI did decide on the Captiva, would the 4000 or 5000 series be better? I tend to lean toward bigger is better, butthis may not be true insofar as inshore fishing is concerned.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Wally World sells an Okuma Salina Combo around $100. I would recommend the Salina if you plan to ever transition to offshore fishing as well. The Salina have great drag system the Salina 65/80 have been tested to have 90 lbs of drag. I know that sounds farfetched but this is from Okuma's forum and several guys tested it.

http://www.okumafishingforums.com/showthread.php?t=445


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My favorite go to reel for inshore fishing is a Shimano Sahara 2500. I've had no problems with this reel and it has held up for over a year so far, and I fish it a lot! Caught my tarpon on it. They run about 60 bucks and I think they are worth a glance.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Appreciate the feedback guy's. I'm still lookin'. Don't remember seeing any of the Okuma's in Wally World but will be sure to check. I don't really need any offshore stuff,for the fishing we do in the Gulf.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

We have the Shimano Spheros and the Okuma Salinas. I'd recommend either one. The Sphero is a little heavier, and a little more expensive. Butit is smoother than the Salina. Both are fine reels though. I have to say though, Okuma's service is very good, andthey send reelsback very quickly if you send them in.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

This is what I would recommend for inshore fishing. Think smaller and lighter is better. You don't need an overpowered setup for inshore. That is just no fun IMO.



(For live bait)

Rod: St Croix Premier Series Spinning Rod Model PS70MF $99.99 (I have used the 7' MH for big bulls in the pass. These rods work great for me.)












Reel:HIGH COST- Quantum® Boca PT? Saltwater Spinning Model BSP30PTS $129.95












MID COST- Shimano® Sahara® FD Spinning Reels Model SH2500FD $79.99












LOW COST- Shimano® Sedona® FD Model SE2500FD $59.99 












Line: SpiderWire® UltraCast? Ultimate Braid














(Artificial Bait(mainly Gulps) )

Rod:Rod: St Croix Premier Series Spinning Rod Model PS76MLF $109.99












Reel: HIGH COST- Quantum® Boca PT? Saltwater Spinning Model BSP30PTS $129.95












MID COST- Shimano® Sahara® FD Spinning Reels Model SH2500FD $79.99












LOW COST- Shimano® Sedona® FD Model SE2500FD $59.99 












Line: Spiderwire® Ultracast? Invisi-Braid














Ant


----------

